# Where is your Canon T3i made in? Japan or Taiwan?



## phoenix (Jun 4, 2011)

I just purchased a Canon T3i that was made in Japan and of course, many of you guys know that Japan > Taiwan. I mean like after March 11, 2011 happened, I don't think Canon was manufacturing any T3i DSLRs, etc. I was wondering if anyone bought one that was made in Taiwan. So let see who here bought Japan or Taiwan.

I have a feeling all future products of T3i will be made in Taiwan because they still have all the DSLR mounts intact while in Japan, their factories got washed up and everything is obsolete destroyed.


----------



## dstppy (Jun 4, 2011)

phoenix said:


> I just purchased a Canon T3i that was made in Japan and *of course, many of you guys know that Japan > Taiwan*. I mean like after March 11, 2011 happened, I don't think Canon was manufacturing any T3i DSLRs, etc. I was wondering if anyone bought one that was made in Taiwan. So let see who here bought Japan or Taiwan.
> 
> I have a feeling all future products of T3i will be made in Taiwan because they still have all the DSLR mounts intact while in Japan, their factories got washed up and everything is obsolete destroyed.



Are we talking land mass or GDP?

I only ask because I'm in the market for things made by Apple and I want to make sure I can get an iPad from Japan.


----------



## foobar (Jun 4, 2011)

dstppy said:


> Are we talking land mass or GDP?


He probably means "Number of Canon facilities near damaged nuclear powerplants". 
But don't worry, Canon "only" produces printers in Fukushima. The DSLRs are made in Nagasaki...

Anyway, as long as Canon applies the same level of quality control to all of their facilities, it doesn't actually matter where your DSLR is from. So far, I'm not aware of _any_ differences between Japanese and Taiwanese Canon cameras.


----------



## dstppy (Jun 5, 2011)

foobar said:


> He probably means "Number of Canon facilities near damaged nuclear powerplants".
> But don't worry, Canon "only" produces printers in Fukushima. The DSLRs are made in Nagasaki...
> 
> Anyway, as long as Canon applies the same level of quality control to all of their facilities, it doesn't actually matter where your DSLR is from. So far, I'm not aware of _any_ differences between Japanese and Taiwanese Canon cameras.


We would hope . . . I prefer it not be the "My CR-V was made in Japan so it's better than a US CR-V" argument, which is BS  I'm sick of the "if it's 'made in China' it's crap" argument because it's bunk. 

QC is up to the company authorizing the sale of the goods, not the people they buy from. 

Perhaps the *ONLY* good thing to come out of the quake is that manufacturers of high-end products will diversify their facilities locations' to hedge against disaster, yet strive to maintain existing Quality (with a capital Q).


----------



## adamdoesmovies (Jun 5, 2011)

dstppy said:


> foobar said:
> 
> 
> > He probably means "Number of Canon facilities near damaged nuclear powerplants".
> ...



In certain industries, the country of origin can say a lot, at least on a statistical level. Japanese cars tend to be more reliable than American ones almost any day of the week (though Toyota seems to be hell-bent on changing this!)... Japanese guitars (of certain vintages) are better than American guitars (of certain vintages) are better than Mexican guitars (because they only get to make the cheap models)... And, depending on the model and company of origin, Korean guitars can span the entire gamut. Obviously, it not only matters where, but when it came from. 

China used to be considered the "dumb" manufacturers/product-stamper-outers way back in the day, but as their universities seem to be pumping out 50:1 ratios of engineers compared with the US now, their quality has improved. Many of the items produced there are still created with ridiculously low wages, long working hours, and dangerous conditions (*coughFoxconncough*) but at the very least, they now have good engineers employed on the higher-up staff to make sure things go right. I'm sorry to say that my own country is letting all their old and experienced engineers retire while either hiring foreign ones, or just doing without them altogether.


----------



## foobar (Jun 5, 2011)

adamdoesmovies said:


> Japanese cars tend to be more reliable than American ones almost any day of the week (though Toyota seems to be hell-bent on changing this!)... Japanese guitars (of certain vintages) are better than American guitars (of certain vintages) are better than Mexican guitars (because they only get to make the cheap models)... And, depending on the model and company of origin, Korean guitars can span the entire gamut. Obviously, it not only matters where, but when it came from. [...]


We're not talking about US companies vs. Japanese companies vs. Whoever.
We are talking about the exact same product, by a single company, built to exactly the same specifications in two different countries. And in that case, the difference in quality is usually negligible.


----------



## adamdoesmovies (Jun 5, 2011)

foobar said:


> adamdoesmovies said:
> 
> 
> > Japanese cars tend to be more reliable than American ones almost any day of the week (though Toyota seems to be hell-bent on changing this!)... Japanese guitars (of certain vintages) are better than American guitars (of certain vintages) are better than Mexican guitars (because they only get to make the cheap models)... And, depending on the model and company of origin, Korean guitars can span the entire gamut. Obviously, it not only matters where, but when it came from. [...]
> ...



I am specifically referring, at least with the guitars, to companies that produce pretty much the same item in many different countries. For instance, you can get a Fender Stratocaster from Japan, Mexico, or America. Even though they are built to be the same guitar, even an amateur buyer knows there is a difference.


----------



## dr croubie (Jun 5, 2011)

phoenix said:


> ...many of you guys know that Japan > Taiwan.
> ...while in Japan, their factories got washed up and everything is obsolete destroyed.



{{citation needed}}


----------



## phoenix (Jun 9, 2011)

I notice many are made in Japan after visiting a camera store and the owner opened up all the packages.


----------



## foobar (Jun 9, 2011)

adamdoesmovies said:


> I am specifically referring, at least with the guitars, to companies that produce pretty much the same item in many different countries. For instance, you can get a Fender Stratocaster from Japan, Mexico, or America. Even though they are built to be the same guitar, even an amateur buyer knows there is a difference.


No, the stratocasters are _not_ built to the exact same specification. They may look similar but they don't use the same components.


----------



## ezhan (Jul 18, 2012)

I purchased my Canon Ti3 from 800 Photo Video Store online. Store is located in Somerset, NJ This Camera is made in Taiwan. I was under the impression that Ti3 is made in japan. Is it authentic or grey market. I wonder now.


----------

